# Xfinity On Demand: GSM-11 and CL-14 Service Errors



## u1drwhy (Jul 7, 2014)

This post has outlived its usefullness


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

u1drwhy said:


> [*]Tivo restricts Roamio functionality(except for the HD antenna option) to two providers: Comcast and Verizon. They therefore assume some responsibility for working with and influencing these providers to resolve issues like this on behalf of their customers.
> ...
> 
> *Host Id and Data ID*
> ...


I'm sorry you're having problems, but there are many things wrong with your statement. Basically all the info I left in my quote above is incorrect.

Roamio functionality is not restricted to Verizon/Comcast and never has been. It works for any cable system that is required to have cablecards (Uverse, Dish, Directv are not; pretty much everybody else is).

Having an unpaired cablecard does NOT mean you do not get live-tv. It only means that you do not get copy-protected shows like HBO (and On-Demand), Lots of folks run unpaired cable cards, sometimes knowingly, most times not. I've run for years unpaired, and am running a TV unpaired now (and not able to access On-Demand on that TV.)

Removing the card will never change the HostId, and won't change the DataId unless you take some other action (like trying a different cablecard).

It's a fact of life that Comcast has problems pairing cablecards - that many of their cablecards are set up in their system incorrectly and can't be paired until their setup is corrected. Very few Comcast reps know enough to do this. If you can't get a cablecard paired because of that, replacing it is much easier than finding the knowledgeable Comcast rep.

The billing code absolutely is required in most franchises. Note it is attached to the account, not a cablecard, and so is very often difficult to change (some Comcast reps do not have the authority to change things in the billing system but don't realize it.) It has been the only problem for numerous folks here, who were already running with paired cablecards. So it was a magic bullet for them. But it's only one thing of several that need to be working, so it won't solve the problem for everybody, and obviously not for you. I don't understand why you think it should.

Comcast in your area is having problems getting their on-demand software setup to work. Not too much TiVo can do to help - it works for most franchises.


----------



## u1drwhy (Jul 7, 2014)

This post has outlived it's usefullness


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Cable card pairing is and will always be a problem due to fact that the commands sent to the card is a one way communication process. This applies to all cable companies regardless of vod or ppv implementation. 

When a cable co csr sends the pairing command, unfortunately many things can go wrong, partial authorization were some channels work while others don't to simply not working at all, imagine it as a cashier at the grocery store asking over the PA for a price check on a item that won't scan at the register, most of the time another grocery store employee will check the item and return with the price but someone's no one responds and clerk is stuck. Similer happens with a cable card pairing, except that once the request to pair goes out, there is no process for that pairing command to know if it was successful as the card communicates in one direction only, it can receive commandss but it does not transmit anything (such as a simple reply back to the cable operator that the command is successful). Unlike the grocery store example, it's worse for cable cards as generally the only common manner to confirm the pairing is if a channel is tunable.

As much as cable cards reflect the channels authorized, the xfinity on demand while it uses the cable card identification as part if the identity process, the actual process for it to work is website type code referenced by the TiVo which communicates to servers on that cable providers internet network. The general communication issues generally have nothing to do with the cable card other than that us what the cable company blames as they hate cable cards and only support them because the fcc says they have to.

The majority of cable card and VOD problems are all most always the fault of the cable provider, either due to lack of training for csr's, to technical issues that they really don't care about due to the small percentage of customers with retail TiVos. This is made worse by TiVo as they try to support all cable providers not just one or two.

Now that cable companies don't have to use cable cards in their own converter boxes, these problems are only going to get worse unfortunately.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I used to get GSM-11 errors regularly when starting Comcast XOD. They went away by itself when the 1201 Cable Card (Motorola) software update came down the line.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Did you ever get this resolved? Because I'm having this problem now, both errors, GSM-11 when entering Xfinity On-Demand (XOD), and then CL-14 whenever I try to play anything.

I've been dealing with this for over month now. Prior to 11/09/2015, it worked perfectly. If Comcast got this working for you, let me know what they did (if you know), and maybe I can pass this onto Comcast. They're so clueless. All they want to do is swap cablecards and send truck rolls, none of which solve the problem.

TIA.


----------



## belfert (Nov 15, 2007)

I was getting constant errors from Xfinity OnDemand. I think CL-13. Finally, I started to have signal problems and Comcast sent a tech out. He fixed the signal problems and my OnDemand has worked fine since then.


----------



## Hamstring (Feb 13, 2007)

Mine had this issue when I changed my plan. They fixed it by adding a rate code to the cable card rather than a dvr code. Or that's what the tech said


----------

